# Rocks not spawning? [SOLVED, thank you!]



## X10Rinne (May 18, 2020)

I've been trying to move my rocks into one area without time travelling, and have my entire island except these two spaces spawn-proofed:






As far as I can tell, they both should be spawnable, but I went for days without a single rock spawn anywhere on my island.

I tried clearing a small space somewhere else to test if a fifth rock would appear there (just to make sure there weren't any rocks hiding in blindspots preventing new ones from spawning), and one immediately spawned in the test space the next morning.

Is there anyone who's moved their rocks and can tell what's wrong with my rock quarry layout?


----------



## g u a v a (May 18, 2020)

it could be that you reached the maximum amount of rocks per quadrant. make sure you spread out the area across two squares on your map.


----------



## X10Rinne (May 18, 2020)

oh, I had no idea there was a cap per quadrant. they're right at the edge of one, so if I just move the bottom row above the top they should be in a different part of the map. thank you so much!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 18, 2020)

It's weird cuz I've seen towns where they're all in the same acre.. so I have no idea what to believe


----------



## X10Rinne (May 18, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> It's weird cuz I've seen towns where they're all in the same acre.. so I have no idea what to believe


my friend found a reddit post explaining it, and it looks like they might not spawn if the game thinks something in front of it is blocking it from sight (I guess to prevent them appearing in blindspots). I had a fence right below them, so that might've been the problem


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 18, 2020)

X10Rinne said:


> my friend found a reddit post explaining it, and it looks like they might not spawn if the game thinks something in front of it is blocking it from sight (I guess to prevent them appearing in blindspots). I had a fence right below them, so that might've been the problem


Ohhh that makes perfect sense. I did notice that this game is really good at not putting dig spots in blind spots and inaccessible places where you'd have to pick up a bunch of things to get to it. So I guess rocks also spawn with that same rule ^_^ that's amazing! Thank you for that info!


----------

